# SSD Formatieren mit installierten Windows



## MadLedune (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gebaut und möchte nun die SSD aus meinen alten Rechner als Speichermedium weiter verwenden. Im alten Rechner war dies die Boot SSD mit Win10 drauf. Wie kann ich diese nun komplett formatieren so das auch alle Win10 Dateien verschwinden? Mit den normalen formatieren funktioniert das irgendwie nicht.

Grüße Mad


----------



## Camari (5. April 2018)

Mit Diskpart zum Beispiel. Windows Installation mit USB Stick Booten dann Shift + F10 drücken und dann die Schritte befolgen wie sie im Video gezeigt werden und dabei dann die Festplatte auswählen die formatiert werden soll.

Hier ein Tutorial:

YouTube


----------



## taks (5. April 2018)

Was ist das "normale" Formatieren?

Unter "Datenträgerverwaltung" kannst du einen Rechtsklick auf die richtige Festplatte/Partition machen und dann Formatieren wählen.


----------



## the.hai (5. April 2018)

Du darst einfach nicht von der SSD booten, ansonmsten klappt alles wie normal. ch würde es einfach über die Windows10 Installation machen, dann hat man das Problem nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

Er meint wahrscheinlich das löschen der Win Partitionen.
Unter Datenträgerverwaltung geht dies nicht, Windows lässt es nicht zu.

Mit Diskpart könnte es klappen, es könnte aber dennoch sein das der zugriff verweigert wird.
Sollte dies sein dann starte dein System mittels Windows Setup und folge dem Setup bis zur Auswahl der Laufwerke.
Dort kannst du die Partitionen löschen und auch Formatieren.

Nachdem alles erledigt ist Setup beenden und nicht weiter ausführen.

*EDIT:*



the.hai schrieb:


> Du darst einfach nicht von der SSD booten, ansonmsten klappt alles wie normal.


Habe letztens auch mein neue 960 EVO eingebaut und hatte dann über die neue M.2 SSD gebootet, Windows hat es dennoch nicht zugelassen auf meiner alten SSD die Partitionen(Windows eigene) zu löschen.


----------



## drstoecker (5. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Was ist das "normale" Formatieren?
> 
> Unter "Datenträgerverwaltung" kannst du einen Rechtsklick auf die richtige Festplatte/Partition machen und dann Formatieren wählen.


Der bootmanager bzw. Die Windows Dateien lassen sich nicht komplett löschen.
ich starte dafür immer das win10 Setup, dann die zu löschende Festplatte inkl. Der Partitionen auswählen und dann löschen. Danach in Windows nachher das Volumen neu zuweisen und fertig.


----------



## markus1612 (5. April 2018)

Man kann die Platte auch über das Windowssetup formatieren.


----------

